# 01 allroad, should I buy?



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I am in the market. Found this one and I love the color the green/black! It has 105k on it. Timing belt job/cam seals/torque converter/window clips have been done and tranny flushed. No leaks. They are selling for 9500 (its a audi specialist dealer independent) I love the car but havent driven it yet. Sounds like a good deal to me, how are theese cars on insurance and how well dothey go through the snow? (In MN we get 12" overnight snowfalls all the time). I was looking at it and thinking maybe some exhaust and diverter valves and an intake, how are aftermarket. I havent really seen much.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (Slimjimmn)*

wow went and drove one at the audi dealer today, an 03!
Impressed very nice car but it seemed very slow?? My jetta vr6 seems to have more pep and go?????


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (Slimjimmn)*

I'm assuming you test drove an automatic? I had a VR6 Jetta before I got an allroad and I thought the allroad was way faster. I hear the automatics have a little lag which is helped greatly with having the tranny chipped by the major chip companies, APR, GIAC, etc.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (vr6ninja)*

ye i drove an auto (wife didnt care for audi but after driving she wants it bad







)
It just seemed to have the same pep as a 2.8. Maybe I should just get the a6 4.2 instead.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I had a chipped A4 and the allroad feels faster to me
(both are stick, might make a diff.)


_Modified by whitefish at 7:34 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I am in the market. Found this one and I love the color the green/black! It has 105k on it. Timing belt job/cam seals/torque converter/window clips have been done and tranny flushed. No leaks. They are selling for 9500 (its a audi specialist dealer independent) I love the car but havent driven it yet. Sounds like a good deal to me, how are theese cars on insurance and how well dothey go through the snow? (In MN we get 12" overnight snowfalls all the time). I was looking at it and thinking maybe some exhaust and diverter valves and an intake, how are aftermarket. I havent really seen much. 

price seems ok, and i like the fact a lot of the stuff got replaced you listed... however that doesn't address the air suspension and turbos... if you're interested in this specific car, you better have some $$ saved up for future repairs. i'd spend the extra $$ up front and buy a lower-mileage car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
FYI the stock 2.7t even with the auto is relatively quick. if it is too slow for you, just buy an ECU program. they are $600 from most vendors and will give you around 310 hp in the 2.7t guise. this is even more than the 4.2 offers, obviously.








if you are interested in going fast, the allroad is not where you should look. its a BIG car, and the weight is what kills it, not power. if you want utility & speed, look at an S4 avant.... if you want an audi but want the 2.7t you could also try an A6 2.7t in a manual form... easy to tune, and significantly lighter than the allroad with less issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 11:03 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

well news here, we just got in a MINT 00 a6 4.2 silver/black leather with 72k at my shop. Very interrested cuz its so sexy with its fat fenders!!







????? dont know what to get....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_well news here, we just got in a MINT 00 a6 4.2 silver/black leather with 72k at my shop. Very interrested cuz its so sexy with its fat fenders!!







????? dont know what to get.... 

NNNNNICE find. that's the exact car i was looking for when i got the allroad, actually. A6 4.2s in that combo are hard to find. nice one!
if that was my car, i'd lower it and get a fat exhaust system sticking out the rear to show off that awesome V8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

or vf hair dryer....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 01 allroad, should I buy? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_or vf hair dryer....









jesus!















even better!








oh, and post pics!


----------

